# J.C.Higgins Year ?



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2012)

A while back , I was able to salvage  a tank & wheel before the building was demolished.
Also have the frame . I have the front beehive springer from a girls J C Higgins..but the
braces are a bit short in length. These images are from the web. Weather permitting , I
will go outside & take some pics of the parts. I have been checking on the missing jewel
buttons or whatever they're called ( 8 total) & they cost more then what I paid for the
bike parts. 










I'm not sure what year this bike was made, but I believe this is what it would look , complete.




This is another J.C.Higgins frame with numbers on bottom bracket .
_MOT S-V
MOD 502 4500
176 238_



Year unknown.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2013)

That is the deluxe Color Flow model, made from the early 50s to 1955. The bottom bracket (BB) where the crank mounts should be stamped with a few codes & numbers. The identifying one is the Murray code, they built most JCH bikes from 1938-70s. "MOS-P" would be 1950, and "MOS-U", 1955, with the other letters in between. You already have the most valueable parts, the tank and chrome 'wings'. The 'treasure hunt' for the rest does make it a fun hobby!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2013)

*J.C.Higgins Frame*

Thanks Adam ,

This is bottom part where the markings are located.




There are 3 stampings on the bottom bracket .

MOS-N
MOD-502 247 
*21564*                                       .... 

Front Badge:




Recently got this "beehive" springer ! 
 The rear rod appears cut. Not sure what else is missing !


----------



## rhenning (Jan 5, 2013)

The MO means it was made by Murray of Ohio.  In other words Murray built it.  Roger


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2013)

rhenning said:


> The MO means it was made by Murray of Ohio.  In other words Murray built it.  Roger




Thanks…any idea of the year ?


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 5, 2013)

*From the middle weight forum*

Here's a link that you can use to find the age of your bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> Here's a link that you can use to find the age of your bike.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project





MOS -N 
MOD-502 -247              
21564

 It's Murray built for Sears in 1957 ,  model # 247  with serial # 21564.


Thanks


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 5, 2013)

A lot of misinformation in that thread... Your bike is a '49 and originally would've looked a little somethin' like this...


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2013)

Fltwd57 said:


> A lot of misinformation in that thread... Your bike is a '49 and originally would've looked a little somethin' like this...




I was basing the info on the link that was submitted here in post # 6 ,
& it appears to make sense .
My J.C. Higgins by Sears has the winged jewel tank on the frame.




I don't mean to doubt you friend, but ...
the one you show ('49) has a different tank .
And if it's a '49 like you say it is…….Great !

btw…how did you determine the year ?
Thanks.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2013)

J.C.Higgins 1952 model





Perhaps , it's a '49 frame with a '52 tank


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2013)

The green frame, listed as 'MOTS-V' is a 1956, and the OP's 'MOS-N' is a 49. Could be a later tank, or an old frame that sat around for a year or two and built later.


----------

